# converting freshwater tank into a saltwater tank?



## humberto1 (Sep 19, 2011)

hey i got a 10 gallon tank with freshwater fish for a year and i want to convert it to saltwater n get new fish do i need a new tank or i can use the same tank?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

humberto1 said:


> hey i got a 10 gallon tank with freshwater fish for a year and i want to convert it to saltwater n get new fish do i need a new tank or i can use the same tank?


You can use the same tank, but everything else will need to be changed. Is this a new idea, or something you've been researching for a while now? We can definitely help make this project easier, and less expensive!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

yup, sure can use that one.
Needs:
Refractometer to measure salinity
Heater
Powerhead rated at 100gph
Live Rock- 15lbs
Live Sand or Crushed Coral, your choice, enough to cover 2-3" of the bottom
RO/DI water. Much easier to work with than tap water.
A container to mix salt and let stand for 24hrs before doing water changes
Water test kit. For Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates
No need for a skimmer, tank not big enough, as water changes will take care of any quality issues.
And off we go!!:-D


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> yup, sure can use that one.
> Needs:
> Refractometer to measure salinity
> Heater
> ...


i personally would choose sand over crushed coral and also pick up test kits for alk cal and mag. the rest sounds good.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> i personally would choose sand over crushed coral and also pick up test kits for alk cal and mag. the rest sounds good.


 Why would you pick up Mag ALK and CA in a FOWLR 10g?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> Why would you pick up Mag ALK and CA in a FOWLR 10g?


fish only, invert only, coral only, mixed reef, whatever the setup might be, i like to set them up the same. ocean water doesnt change much at all and most livestock is harvested from our oceans. ofcourse a FOWLR could get away without these but to me fishkeeping isnt only my hobby but an investment. im in this for the long term and the more natural i can replicate sea water the better ( short of actually collecting it because of un-wanted algae blooms/disease ) 

besides keeping these levels up will result in great coraline growth.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> fish only, invert only, coral only, mixed reef, whatever the setup might be, i like to set them up the same. ocean water doesnt change much at all and most livestock is harvested from our oceans. ofcourse a FOWLR could get away without these but to me fishkeeping isnt only my hobby but an investment. im in this for the long term and the more natural i can replicate sea water the better ( short of actually collecting it because of un-wanted algae blooms/disease )
> 
> besides keeping these levels up will result in great coraline growth.


 So, you would dose a 10g tank? You don't think that water changes alone would accomplish this on a weekly basis?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I personally test and dose for both alkalinity and calcium in every marine tank, regardless of size. When you think about it, the salt mix is mixed to the correct dose, but this can't replace the supplements depleted in the 75-90% of water which you don't change out. At this point in my experience with this hobby, I take testing and dosing an alkalinity buffer and calcium additive more seriously than any other part of my maintenance routine.


----------

